# VST



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

Do 20g VST baskets fit in the official Rocket bottomless portafilters? Read they might not in the double spouted ones so a little confused.

If someone can point me towards one that would be awesome 🙌🏼


----------



## Rustylee (Dec 8, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Rustylee (Dec 8, 2018)

I have one... and it fits


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

I have a 20-22 that fits perfectly in the double spout (and single spout come to that).


----------



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

higbert said:


> I have a 20-22 that fits perfectly in the double spout (and single spout come to that).


 Interesting, which one do you have?


----------



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

Rustylee said:


> I have one... and it fits


 Thank you! Which one do you have? And is it ridgeless?


----------



## Rustylee (Dec 8, 2018)

drh__ said:


> Thank you! Which one do you have? And is it ridgeless?


 I have both 18g ridgeless and 20g ridgeless VST baskets and use both of them with my Rocket bottomless PF.


----------



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

Rustylee said:


> I have both 18g ridgeless and 20g ridgeless VST baskets and use both of them with my Rocket bottomless PF.


 Thanks! I've just bought a 18g ridge less one, I never go more than 19g so that should do me


----------



## Hopper (Mar 15, 2021)

Me too and works great.


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

I bought the IMS Baristapro 20g ridgeless recently (regular finish not the nanotec rainbow finish) and use it in my Rocket naked PF. Seems more consistent but one annoyance is that every now and again it seems to stick to the shower screen gasket so when I remove the PF it stays put. Surprising as its pretty tight in the PF. Anyone get this with the VST? Also my magnetic funnel ring doesnt stick to this quite as well as it does to the Rocket OEM baskets.


----------

